# My Son



## MichaelE (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi my 15-year-old son has just been diagnosed with type one and hell I am finding it hard to accept it, he is so brave but dad is finding it hard.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah michaelE my heart goes out to you. Cant give you any advice as a parent just as a T1 but it must be really hard to watch your son be so poorly initally and have to make all these changes and take meds but honestly it does get better.

Its OK to grieve for the healthy child you 'lost' you know. My mum said she grieved initially because she felt i'd never be 'normal' and my dad couldn't speak to anyone for hours after he first had to inject me (I was very little-aged 2) but to tell you the gods-honest truth they came to terms with it and I couldn't have asked for better parents. Its a big change and no-one expects you to just take it all in your stride so cut yourself a little slack.
What are you finding hardest about his diagnosis?


----------



## h8y8h (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Michaele, So Sorry To Hear About Your Son, My 11 Year Old Daughter Was Diagonosed In May Of This Year, With Noone Else In Our Family Having It And Us Having Very Little Knowledge.  We Are Now 6mths On And Things Are Improving.  Like Your Son, My Daughter Accepted It Quite Well, My Husband And I Were Very Shocked And I Think It Has Taken Me 6mths To Finally Accept It, I Could Still Cry When I Think About All The Potential Future Problems However I Have Viewed This As A Long Term Challenge And Have Read As Much As I Can So That I Can Understand What She Needs And To Have The Answers When She Asks, Its Not All Doom And Gloom, You Have To Accept It, So Absorb  Yourself In It And Learn All You Can.  The Most Reassuring Coment I Can Make Is That You Are  Not Alone. Hazel.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind comments, I went with my son last Friday to the doctors at 5.40 at 6.30pm he was in hospital it was that quick. Sunday he was injecting himself and Tuesday he wanted to go back to school! It?s been a hell of a week.


----------



## Alan221 (Dec 12, 2008)

Michael, all I can say is keep talking about things. He may find that after a while it gets to be a real drag, but that will pass. I know when I used the last pen in the first box I was given I thought 'well that's that sorted, I finished the course of treatment'. D'oh!! Like Hazel said, you're not alone, good luck.


----------



## lorrie (Dec 12, 2008)

children are amazing how they can cope with things.but this is a really good site for information or just to blow off steam.all the best


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 12, 2008)

Its is good to talk about this and all this week thats all i have done, i still get very upset at times but like i have said before he is so strong. We go back to the hospital next week to meet familys and kids with this ilness so i hope that helps.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Patricia (Feb 6, 2009)

MichaelE, our son was diagnosed 10 weeks ago, and that first week nearly did me in. He is nearly 13, and it doesn't take anything even now for me to feel an intense grief about it all... He copes wonderfully. 

I will say that he has had his rough times, and continues to have them when he is tired. It took about 2 weeks, and then he just, well... it was hard. But he's come back, and is astonishingly strong and sensible and whole about it all.

He had the same thing: doctor's then instantly into hospital. Such a big, big thing. 

There is enormous grief at the beginning, devastation really. Then anger. 

What can I say? My heart goes out to you and your family. Several weeks after his diagnosis my 8 year old daughter went through a hard time. One of the most touching things she said was that it was like we all had diabetes. That's right: this will change your family's whole way of life in so many ways. But it is already getting more manageable for us, and we know we have each other. 

Stay in touch. This family certainly has some idea how your family is feeling. It's your son. You want to take it away. You want it yourself. Anything but this. 

This forum is a wonderful source of inspiration though, through everything. People here are living day in and out in the most productive, healthy ways with something that now seems so difficult and heart-rending. 

Sending all best, anyway. Hang in there.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi MichaelE - Given your son's age, he'll be doing almost all his diabetes care himself. His instincts to get back to school as soon as possible are right - he probably doesn't want to miss seeing his friends, nor lose any GCSE course work? 

Not sure about his likes / dislikes / ambitions etc, but if he wants to join youth organisations including military cadets / expeditions / SCUBA dive / sky dive / learn to drive / learn to fly / run marathons / climb mountains / tour by kayak / compete in adventure racees / travel overseas / play in a band / write poetry / create visual art / in relationships etc - there are plenty of people on this board who have done these things (and others) with diabetes and insulin. And none of those things are compulsory, if he doesn't want to do them!


----------



## Witchy Mum (Mar 23, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Hi MichaelE - Given your son's age, he'll be doing almost all his diabetes care himself. His instincts to get back to school as soon as possible are right - he probably doesn't want to miss seeing his friends, nor lose any GCSE course work?
> 
> Not sure about his likes / dislikes / ambitions etc, but if he wants to join youth organisations including military cadets / expeditions / SCUBA dive / sky dive / learn to drive / learn to fly / run marathons / climb mountains / tour by kayak / compete in adventure racees / travel overseas / play in a band / write poetry / create visual art / in relationships etc - there are plenty of people on this board who have done these things (and others) with diabetes and insulin. And none of those things are compulsory, if he doesn't want to do them!



My daughter was tested at chemist in the morning, doctors in the afternoon and hospital a few hours later!!  She uses this forum too and loves it.  She has bad days and gets fed up, but we try to have as normal a life as poss.  We sat down and workd out that the bg test, carb count and injection takes about 10mins each time, so 40mins a day is about diabeties, not too bad considering.  It is a pain but we are getting there.  My calander is full of appointments for her and her gcse's are starting in May, so hoping to keep levels as normal as poss during that stress!!  But that is for another day.  We have agreed that I will inject her at home so can get to the hard to reach places, and she does the school ones, so she doesn't feel as alone with it all.  Don't know if this will help you, but do let your son have a look on this site, it has helped Emma greatly.


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi MichaelE and welcome 

I was 18 when diagnosed and my mum took it very badly, but I just got on with it.  28 years later and diabetes is still the opening topic whenever we meet or talk, but that goes with the territory of a parent loving their child.  I know if one of my own kids were diagnosed, I'd probably be an emotional mess as well - _behind their back, at least_.
You will come to terms with it, you just need to give yourself some time.  Sure, you'll worry about your son but, by adapting your lives around diabetes, there is no reason why he - or you - shouldn't carry on as normal.
Good luck to you both.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Michael

I'm so sorry to hear about your son.  It doesn't matter what age they are when they are diagnosed, they are still your child and you want more than anything to take this horrid nasty illness away from them.  You will take it yourself if you could.

My daughter is 11 years old and been type 1 since 5 weeks old.  She was ill from day one actually so I didn't have the same type of mourning  that you will be going through.

I know you will be living in  your bubble of diabetes right now with all these thoughts going on in your head, some make sense, some are questions and some are just mumbo jumbo and what ifs etc.  There are no what ifs though,  there is nothing you nor anyone else could have done to prevent this contrary to what they have people believe in the media.  This was always going to happen and anything could have triggered this off, like an illness, even a cold.  

You will be given a lot of information and really it is all information overload at this point but you will need it and want it soon over the coming months.   

There was another young boy, 14 years old, diagnosed middle of last week as well.   I knew his mum anyway as her youngest son already had type 1 and she randomly tested her 14 year old and got HI on the blood glucose meter.  She is in bits and was all over the place but her son, after his initial night of crying, as he knew he was now like his brother, is fine, taken it all in his stride, back to school yesterday and all is hunky dory.   

It is very different being the parent than being the one with type 1, we have different feelings to the adults with type 1 and also to our children.  I really have no clue as to how my daughter really feels about it.  She says she likes having type 1, yikes !  She has always said that which I find sad but ok at the same time.

You will come out of this bubble eventually and you will be ok and your son will be fine.   This is not an easy condition to manage and levels will go up and down like a yoyo but it will become easier as you all get used to it.

As well as this forum there is an email group specifically for parents of children with type 1 and we have our own website which has loads of info for all about type 1.

Take a look, it may help.  www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org 

Where abouts are you in the UK.   It will be good for you to meet other families who are in the same boat but further down the line.

Take care


----------



## bev (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I just thought I would point out that this is from 2008 - dont know why it has appeared again.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG yes look at all the dates,  why has this appeared again.  What a waste of time and I'm so busy today working.  Grrrrrr

Well I hope Michael is ok now of course.   

Thanks for pointing that out Bev, I would no doubt have come back to see if he was ok, well I did, as I am here !!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it was cause someone ressurected the thread earlier replying


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 23, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> What a waste of time and I'm so busy today working.  Grrrrrr
> 
> Well I hope Michael is ok now of course.



I'm sure it's not a complete waste of time, lots of people look at the forum and look at past threads to get help and information. 

I too hope Michael and his son are getting on well


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh I didn't mean it badly Nikki.   I promised myself I wouldn't post anything anywhere today, I am inundated.  All the secretaries in my office in London are off ill so I'm the only one and I work over the net so am really up to my eyes in it and I had such a bad night last night, sleep wise and Michael sounded to desperate I couldn't help myself..................  I should have stuck to my guns.   

Of course now I have replied on other things and also on fb, I just don't learn and I'm still flipping working. Arghhhhhhhh and then I remembered I hadn't done a set change on Jessica and put a new sensor.  Having a bad day I think this is called !


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 23, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Oh I didn't mean it badly Nikki.   I promised myself I wouldn't post anything anywhere today, I am inundated.  All the secretaries in my office in London are off ill so I'm the only one and I work over the net so am really up to my eyes in it and I had such a bad night last night, sleep wise and Michael sounded to desperate I couldn't help myself..................  I should have stuck to my guns.
> 
> Of course now I have replied on other things and also on fb, I just don't learn and I'm still flipping working. Arghhhhhhhh and then I remembered I hadn't done a set change on Jessica and put a new sensor.  Having a bad day I think this is called !



Hope things improve and the secretaries get better soon so you have less stress with work. 

And don't even think about replying to this!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 24, 2011)

Our thoughts are with you, we all went through all this last June when Carly was diagnosed - I so wish I could have her diabetes so she can be diabete-free but we can't, all we can do is accept and move on to get her health back on track, there will be ups and downs.
Im so pleased your son is getting on with it and went back to school - it is good to get back into normal routine for his sake.  I guess he will need you and your husband to accept his diabetes and be happy again 

Just don't let diabetes take over, we can control diabetes and lead a normal life so good luck


----------



## margie (Mar 24, 2011)

Closed as thread is old and causing confusion.


----------

